# Electrical license



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

How many years did you work on the books for a licensed EC? That is what is looked at.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Adam625 said:


> I need a New Jersey based electrican. I can't get a straight answer from the board. I have a four year gap between my work experience I got into telecommunications for that time.so I have 4 years experience electric got into telecom for 4 years now I am back in electrical for 2 years and want to know if I'm elegiable to take my exam? And if not does any of that time apply?


You are in the same situation as many other electrician.

I know men who worked for 6+ years, got laid off during those bad times for up to 2 years, then went back to work for 2-3 years and the board gave them crap about it. The reason why is this:



> Has had, *immediately preceding the submission of the application*, at least five years of
> hands-on experience working with tools in the installation, alteration, or repair of wiring for
> electric light, heat or power, which work shall have been done in compliance with the
> National Electrical Code. “Practical hands-on experience” shall not include time spent in
> ...


Now that can be hard to do. With work being slow, it could be impossible for some people. Union guys get laid off all the time, that's the whole point. How can you get 5 solid years when there is a 1-4 month gap (or 1-2 year gap, sometimes) between each job?

You just need to apply and keep fighting back if they give you a hard time. You will get thru at some point.

The main thing is the work experience forms. Do you have them signed and sealed for all of those hours? That is the most important thing. Altho it doesn't say it, having tax records will also help, so keep your W2's handy.

The NJ board really likes to mess with people. I had 15 solid years of work experience, and I also had the work experience forms signed and sealed to prove every hour. Yet the board wrote me a letter saying that they wanted a letter of good standing from my union. WTF? That's not in the requirements at all. 

I think they just look for a good way to **** with everyone. Most people they keep denying the application because that description of work you are supposed to write isn't good enough, but I made mine 15 pages long so they couldn't deny me on that, and they found another way :laughing:

In the end it's actually good for us because a lot of people give up, those are all people who would be competing with us.


----------



## Adam625 (Jul 27, 2016)

2005-2010 on the books. I will be able to speak with him to fill out work experience. But the paperwork online says 5 years immediately preceding the application date. Called the board 3 times got 3 different answers. Not sure what to do


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Adam625 said:


> 2005-2010 on the books. I will be able to speak with him to fill out work experience. But the paperwork online says 5 years immediately preceding the application date. Called the board 3 times got 3 different answers. Not sure what to do


I just told you what to do!


----------

